# Flu Jab



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

I've got mine booked for 17th October - had it every year since diagnosis and no problems, much preferable to getting the flu which can be a real beast to deal with when you have diabetes.  Have you had/booked yours yet?

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/seasonal-flu


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had my letter from the surgery but haven't sorted out a day yet. Two years ago I had a bad reaction to the jab and felt like poo for a day or so, so I'm a bit wary! Last year I missed it altogether because the surgery only do certain days and I could never find the opportunity to fit it in.

My hubby had his jab the other day - he goes to a different surgery.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 7, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I've got mine booked for 17th October - had it every year since diagnosis and no problems, much preferable to getting the flu which can be a real beast to deal with when you have diabetes.  Have you had/booked yours yet?
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/seasonal-flu



Had mine in September, the surgery had an open clinic.
Fly to Hong Kong tomorrow and you practically need a flu vaccination certificate to get into the country!


----------



## delb t (Oct 7, 2015)

H had his done last Saturday - the docs only had early appts - not great for a student! so booked it with the local Boots at a time to suit- all sorted -he just had to fill in some form


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

bill hopkinson said:


> Had mine in September, the surgery had an open clinic.
> Fly to Hong Kong tomorrow and you practically need a flu vaccination certificate to get into the country!



Hope you have a great time Bill! 



delb t said:


> H had his done last Saturday - the docs only had early appts - not great for a student! so booked it with the local Boots at a time to suit- all sorted -he just had to fill in some form



Yes, I noticed that Boots were offering them when I went in for my prescription this morning.


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2015)

Had mine last week. No reaction at all. Makes me wonder whether they were just injecting a placebo!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Robin said:


> Had mine last week. No reaction at all. Makes me wonder whether they were just injecting a placebo!



I think I had a bit of soreness last year, might have been due to bad technique by the doctor


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 7, 2015)

We've not had a letter yet from our surgery. Not sure what's happening there now as all the doctors have not had their contracts renewed, which means all change at the surgery, which, as far as I'm concerned, not very reassuring, as (this really bit belongs to the testing thread) I have a appointment on Friday, where I'm going to politely but firmly request that I be given the means to self test. Who I'll see, is anybodies guess!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Ted Hayman said:


> We've not had a letter yet from our surgery. Not sure what's happening there now as all the doctors have not had their contracts renewed, which means all change at the surgery, which, as far as I'm concerned, not very reassuring, as (this really bit belongs to the testing thread) I have a appointment on Friday, where I'm going to politely but firmly request that I be given the means to self test. Who I'll see, is anybodies guess!



Good luck Ted!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm having mine done at work on the 29th October.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 7, 2015)

I've been getting reminder texts almost daily for a couple of weeks, but when I phoned about the 'egg-free' one, "oh, we don't have any yet, sorry". Next day, another reminder. Sigh.


----------



## Blueben1986 (Oct 7, 2015)

I had to stop having the flu jab because I was always ill for nearly two weeks after having it, does anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 7, 2015)

I felt Abit bruised after last years but will have mine done either at drop in at work or tescos.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 7, 2015)

I have my Asthma check on Monday so I will have mine then, as they usally giv not had already!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

Blueben1986 said:


> I had to stop having the flu jab because I was always ill for nearly two weeks after having it, does anyone else experience this problem?



I haven't personally - I wonder if you have some sort of allergy, like AlisonM?


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 7, 2015)

Had mine on Saturday, no problems this time


----------



## shirl (Oct 7, 2015)

Had mine this afternoon, and my arm is beginning to ache already  but would rather have achy arm than flu!!  x

Shirl x


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2015)

Blueben1986 said:


> I had to stop having the flu jab because I was always ill for nearly two weeks after having it, does anyone else experience this problem?



Had the pneumonia jab & most of my family got a dose off me !  My 3 yr old son had one lung full & the other 3/4 full . That was 10yrs ago & I have not had any since.   Drink lemon out of the bottle


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't risk having a flu jab because I have multiple intolerances and the likelihood of having an allergic reaction is much higher for me than the likelihood of catching flu.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 7, 2015)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I can't risk having a flu jab because I have multiple intolerances and the likelihood of having an allergic reaction is much higher for me than the likelihood of catching flu.



It's scary, I know, I have loads of allergies. I've been having the egg-free jab for a few years now though and had very little trouble*. I do get a wee itchy lump at the jab site after a day or so but that's it. I've always refused the pneumonia jab though, the one time I had that I was desperately ill for a couple of weeks after.

* The first time I had it they took me into hospital for the day so I could be monitored. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2015)

I've never been offered the pneumonia jab


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 7, 2015)

I thought the pneumonia jab was a one off? Or is that just for over 65's?


----------



## Copepod (Oct 7, 2015)

Pneumonia immunisation info here: http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/pneumococcal-vaccination.aspx

One-off for most adults, although some need 5 yearly boosters, depending on their long term condition. 

Worth asking about when you go for flu jab, although most health professionals prefer to give it on a different occasion to other immunisations.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 7, 2015)

Blueben1986 said:


> I had to stop having the flu jab because I was always ill for nearly two weeks after having it, does anyone else experience this problem?



Yes, this happened to me about 15 years ago.  I'd never bothered with it before that and after that episode didn't again for about 10 years.  5 years ago I saw my new DSN and she was recommending it.  I tried again and was fine and have had it every year since.

Not sure what the problem was with that first one. 

I'm having this years next week.


----------



## Blueben1986 (Oct 7, 2015)

I will have to look into it and find out now that I know of others who have problems with the flu jab, thanks.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 7, 2015)

Had my flu jab free of charge at Boots last Saturday. My surgery is hopeless and makes everyone queue down the road to get it done there. Had the pneumovac years ago. Never any problems with the jab.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 8, 2015)

I have my flu jab this afternoon.


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 8, 2015)

I always get ill after the flu jab, so I dread having it. Until my diabetes diagnosis I tended to avoid it (asthma being the reason for having it). I'll probably have to have it now, but I'm almost certain to feel rubbish for 2-3 days afterwards.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 8, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I thought the pneumonia jab was a one off? Or is that just for over 65's?


It's mentioned in the letter I got from the surgery - yes, it's for over 65s. 

I'm wary of having a reaction to the flu jab again (only once; most years it was fine) so I'm going to wait a couple of weeks until life is a bit less busy, as I don't want to bugger several other things that I need to do/deal with.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 8, 2015)

When I had the pneumonia jab in 2003, I was 47. (I suppose the rules or priorities may have changed since then.) I hope it was a once-in-a-lifetime shot, as I was told it was, because within four hours of having it I developed pulmonary oedema, for which I was eventually hospitalised for a week.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2015)

I understood that people of any age with long term chronic conditions (like diabetes) received the pneumoccal vaccine. I have to have it every 5 years because of my other health issue but this link explains;

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaccinations/Pages/when-is-pneumococcal-vaccine-needed.aspx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 8, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> I always get ill after the flu jab, so I dread having it. Until my diabetes diagnosis I tended to avoid it (asthma being the reason for having it). I'll probably have to have it now, but I'm almost certain to feel rubbish for 2-3 days afterwards.



You don't _have_ to have it - it is entirely up to you.  But having said that, if you are going out and about and coming into contact with lots of people over the winter, and have both asthma and diabetes, it is probably worth feeling rubbish for 2-3 days in order to avoid flu.

I don't have it because I am mostly housebound (in that I can't go anywhere much because of my MCS), not well enough to work, and don't have children, so I don't meet many people, and the jab is quite likely to cause a long-term worsening of my illness, so it's not worth it for me.  My doctors think this is a reasonable decision.

I also once refused a tetanus jab after getting soil in an injury (GP said she would advise anyone else to have it but not me, which was not exactly reassuring ) and had a nerve-wracking three weeks' wait (the incubation period for tetanus) to see whether I was going to be rushed to hospital - thankfully I wasn't!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm puzzled as to why people become ill after receiving the flu virus because it's not a 'live virus' (or I certainly wouldn't be able to receive it). Medics would have us believe that it's a complete myth about it affecting us apart from some localised soreness. I can understand that people with certain allergies can't have it but why does it appear to be a problem for some diabetics?


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you all for reminding me - I need to book my daughter's 

She won't be happy, she says her arm hurts for at least 2 days afterwards.  She does tend to be a bit of a wimp though 

Last year they offered her the nasal spray, which is now available to all children, not just little ones, and apparently works more effectively as it's absorbed more efficiently through the nasal passages.  Daughter had absolute hysterics at that, the nurse and I spent ages trying to calm her down and tell her that it doesn't hurt, but we didn't succeed and in the end she just had the jab anyway.  Don't know if she will get a choice this year 

I've never had a flu jab (or flu!) and wouldn't make daughter have it if she didn't have diabetes.  Minor illnesses are enough to deal with when you've got D though so I certainly wouldn't want her getting flu, and schools do tend to be hotbeds of infection!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2015)

What people seem to forget (conveniently) when refusing flu jabs out of hand (not when there's a proper reason I don't mean!) is that flu can - and does ! - kill people.  Quite a lot of them and not all of those had anything wrong with them nor were they aged or infant, before they got it.

I have had it once - mid 80's.  Someone later described it as 'even my hair hurt!' and that says it all really.  Lie in bed, sleep and cry pathetically (ie not the sort of crying that takes effort, this was the involuntary sort and hurt even more because eventually you had to wipe your face, and blow your nose etc - it all hurts!) for at least 10 days, then take another week or longer getting over it.  Awful even having to 'use the bathroom'.  No strength to even wash.

I wouldn't wish it on anybody.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2015)

When I was really ill a couple of years ago (not flu) I felt so bad that I didn't just feel like I was dying I felt like I _*wanted*_ to die - I was at the very end of my tether with desparation. I hold that memory with me as a reminder of how bad things can get (and possibly worse), so I always have the jabs. 

As you say Jenny, unless you have a very good reason for not having it, then it is definitely better than the alternative, in my opinion


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2015)

That's one of the reasons I asked the question actually because I'm wondering if people can attribute symptoms to the flu jab that don't exist (unless there is some kind of allergy). 

As I understand it, carers of people with a chronic condition should also have the flu jab because otherwise it becomes rather pointless. I live in fear of people with all kinds of illness because my immune system is badly compromised with leukaemia and I've developed an antennae for dodging people with coughs, sneezes and snuffles. I know people take the immune system, their 'secret defender' for granted sometimes if it's working properly but people with badly compromised immune systems need people to do what they can to minimise spreading the virus. 

So please have it if you can and also consider the pneumonia vaccine if suitable


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 8, 2015)

Just to make clear - I do completely agree with everyone saying that you should have the jab if you can - I'd hate to put anyone off.  Much better than the flu, which is horrible, and as Jenny says, potentially fatal.

I do know that the jab really can cause bad reactions though, because it is one of the triggers for ME (ie, for someone who already has the tendency to ME, it can be the thing which tips them over the edge into developing it).  However, flu itself is a much more likely trigger - most people develop ME following a viral illness, only a few following an allergic reaction - and ME is comparatively rare.  My Mum (who doesn't have ME but from whom I think I inherited the tendency) chooses to have a flu jab every year, even knowing there is ME in the family, because at 87 she'd rather take that risk than the risk of flu.


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 13, 2015)

Had my flu jab on Saturday afternoon at Boots. Three days later and I feel dreadful not helped by now having a sinus infection!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Ted Hayman said:


> Had my flu jab on Saturday afternoon at Boots. Three days later and I feel dreadful not helped by now having a sinus infection!



Ack!  Hope you recover quickly Ted


----------



## Bessiemay (Oct 13, 2015)

Ted Hayman said:


> Had my flu jab on Saturday afternoon at Boots. Three days later and I feel dreadful not helped by now having a sinus infection!


Hope you feel better soon ted. I had mine last Saturday and had forgotten about it till I read this. I must be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks people! My wife had hers at the same time and for her...........nothing!
I have this sneaking feeling my antibodies spend their time sitting around in the equivalent of an airport lounge, drinking, indulging in snacks and reading news papers. Only when a red line has been reached and an alarm has gone off in their comfortable little lounge do the condescend to actually start to do the work I employ them for!

Please forgive my odd sense of humour, it's what's kept me sane for the past sixty eight years!


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 14, 2015)

You're absolutely right ClockworkDodo, the flu jab isn't a live virus, so there's no reason for getting ill afterwards. I suspect what happens is that I'm unduly sensitive to the immune response it produces, and perhaps my immune system over-reacts to the vaccination. Perhaps I'm just a delicate wallflower?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> You're absolutely right ClockworkDodo, the flu jab isn't a live virus, so there's no reason for getting ill afterwards. I suspect what happens is that I'm unduly sensitive to the immune response it produces, and perhaps my immune system over-reacts to the vaccination. Perhaps I'm just a delicate wallflower?



I've got mine today. I stopped having them for a while when the kids were little. It may have been co-incidence but there were a number of years where it seemed my immune system was so busy creating new antibodies for the flu vaccine that I was more able to pick up other, entirely unrelated things. And when the kids were in the warm petri-dish of primary school I ended up picking up stomach upsets etc (normally very rare for me) in the week following the jab.

I have mine now primarily to support my GP surgery with QoF points (cash). I don't think I've ever had flu.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't booked mine and haven't had one for some time. Might just be coincidence because they are different viruses, but after having flu jabs I seem to get no end of colds and chest infections.


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 14, 2015)

Things aren't getting any better. It now looks very much like I have a case of shingles! Oh deep joy!!!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 14, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> You're absolutely right ClockworkDodo, the flu jab isn't a live virus, so there's no reason for getting ill afterwards. I suspect what happens is that I'm unduly sensitive to the immune response it produces, and perhaps my immune system over-reacts to the vaccination. Perhaps I'm just a delicate wallflower?



Wasn't me who said that  - I said that people definitely do have reactions.  My Mum had a migraine after hers this time - that's the second time she's reacted badly.

Ted, sorry to hear you're having such a bad time   My antibodies are the opposite of yours, they're more like troops which are constantly on red alert, convinced that everything is an enemy and needs to be attacked now (like my pancreas, for instance  ).


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 15, 2015)

I've never had a flu jab before but now I'm a nursing student _and_ diabetic, I should probably get one. Flu jabs are offered to everyone working in healthcare settings however last year I was off on the day they came on to the ward. I'm now in the community and they're coming to my office on Monday so I might as well get it then instead of faffing around with my rubbish surgery 

I have a very crap immune system and usually get tonsillitis every year so I'm hoping it doesn't make me feel too ill because I'll end up being poorly all winter!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope you manage to stay healthy Rosie!  I've got mine on Saturday, which is the day before my birthday so hoping I won't get a reaction!


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2015)

Had mine a couple of weeks ago. Didn't hurt. No reaction. No stiff arm. Makes me wonder whether the nurse did it at all or whether I'm part of a secret placebo trial!


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2015)

had my booked for today but have cold so cant have it


----------



## Mark T (Oct 15, 2015)

I've got mine booked for the 3rd Nov through my company.

I've told my surgery that they can give the one they had reserved for me to another.


----------



## happydog (Oct 15, 2015)

Had a call from the surgery today to ask me to come in for one.  I have only had it once and was quite ill afterwards although the doctor said it was not connected, so I declined.  Another black mark for me as far as they are concerned


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2015)

The only year I said, I'm sure these ruddy things don't work, so I don't think I'll bother - was the year I had the flu.  I wouldn't wish it on anyone, I really wouldn't.  I can understand how it kills people - I wished it would me quite a few times when I had it, I was that miserable.


----------



## soxpatch (Oct 16, 2015)

Had my jab on Tuesday. Was due to have at work but dr just did while he was doing the injection fir my tennis elbow. The pain from that was so bad that I forgot I'd had the fly jab til I knocked where he injected me yesterday! Gonna touch wood when I say apart from a bit sore when I touch it, no symptoms so far. This is unusual as I usually get quite ill after it!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 16, 2015)

Had mine today. No problems at all. Best thing is knowing that I'm very unlikely to pass flu to anyone else.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, I've had my flu jab today! Fingers crossed it doesn't Make me poorly


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 19, 2015)

I had mine 3 weeks ago in boots and like every year before it (touch wood ) have had no ill side effects what so ever


----------



## Aoife (Oct 21, 2015)

I had mine at work yesterday and zero problems from it, not even an ache


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 22, 2015)

My eldest step sons father in law was laid low for three days after having his flu jab so, I guess it's just luck of the draw. On Sunday, because I still felt awful with a suspected infection, which flared up after my flu jab ( a coincidence no doubt) I managed to get an emergency appointment with a GP who upon examining me decided I possibly did have shingles, something I rather suspected. I had a rash around around my right eye and the centre of my forehead, all very painful and not very nice looking so, since then I've been on five a day (tablets) and suffering sleepless nights, fortunately this is beginning to wear off! If it was/is shingles then it's something I never want again thank you!


----------



## newbs (Oct 30, 2015)

I've got mine booked for 6th November, had to cancel the first one as I had a virus.  Hoping I don't get any reactions to it but I have heard so many people have this year.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, having missed my appointment because I had a cold on the day, I finally had the jab today - was able to get it done when I popped into the surgery for a prescription  Felt a bit headachy in the afternoon and wondered why - then remembered!  Feeling a bit more worn out than usual this evening, hopefully be back to full strength tomorrow


----------



## Boatboy (Nov 28, 2015)

Got given mine the day I was told I was diabetic a month ago. Made my upper arm feel bruised for a couple of days.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 28, 2015)

Daughter had hers a couple of weeks ago, and developed a nasty cough the very next day (which of course may or may not be anything to do with it).  The cough has now developed into a full blown really nasty cold, she's been laid up in bed for two days so far, which is really unlike her, she has no energy at all  
It was about this time last year that she had a similar nasty virus which took her a whole week to get rid of, can't remember if that followed her flu jab though!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Daughter had hers a couple of weeks ago, and developed a nasty cough the very next day (which of course may or may not be anything to do with it).  The cough has now developed into a full blown really nasty cold, she's been laid up in bed for two days so far, which is really unlike her, she has no energy at all
> It was about this time last year that she had a similar nasty virus which took her a whole week to get rid of, can't remember if that followed her flu jab though!


Hope she recovers soon Sally!


----------

